# What type net to buy



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

I lost my net on the way home and will need to buy another. I fish for walleye mostly. I had a frabril with telescoping handle which I liked but the hoop was to big. Any sugestions on what type and brand you like.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Im a big fan of Beckman nets. Expensive, but good quality. Will last you a life time. They have several hoop sizes to choose from as well as handle lengths.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a Beckman for my Walleye fishing. Great net. I use one I bought from Lance Valentine, www.walleye101.com, with an extending handle for trolling because of the extra reach over the motors. Then for inland lake fishing I have just a small, inexpensive something that was made in USA. For sure get something coated, sure save a lot of time on hook removal from the net!

Paul C.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

one that dosent rip and open up a hole in it lol


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Checked out the beckman site, any thoughts which one to get. The pen net or the northern/magnum walleye.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I mainly use a rubber net for the smaller walleye and a beckman for the big girls. I have not tried this net yet, but sure looks nice. The rubber one is starting to wear out after 10 yrs.
http://www.egos2slider.com/


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

ebijack said:


> I mainly use a rubber net for the smaller walleye and a beckman for the big girls. I have not tried this net yet, but sure looks nice. The rubber one is starting to wear out after 10 yrs.
> http://www.egos2slider.com/


Buddy has that net. I like the concept of the handle thats for sure.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i used the cummings rubber net for years and liked it.
about 5 years ago i bought a beckman and they are great. i wish i'd bought a smaller one though that one i got has a BIG hoop and the handle slides to make it reach father. if i had it to do again i would buy the one with smaller net and one piece handle.work better for walleye i think. mine would be best for big boats and salmon.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Cumming nets made in Michigan you can look at them at wixom meijers i think i got mine for $36 .99 there. the one i got is simular to the salmon models i listed just not 8 foot long lol's in two 4 foot pieces mine is just one 4 foot section. any ways wish ya luck
Main page 
http://cumingsnets.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=10
some of their nets I like. 
http://cumingsnets.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=87&product_id=134
http://cumingsnets.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=89&product_id=137
http://cumingsnets.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=90&product_id=145


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Bought the EGO Slider at Gander Mountain. The weight and the sliding handle sold me. Time will tell if the 100 dollars price was worth it.


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Beckman... The real deal for a good net. I've been using the same 6 foot Beckman in my drift boat for kings and silvers for three years straight, with only one small hole.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

I use the Frabil Pow'r Lock--it's got a coated net bag and a handle that won't roll in the yoke, which is the main reason that I didn't buy a Beckman-- what I really like about the Frabil is that while fishing alone and fighting a bigger fish that I can step on the hoop and pull the handle into place one handed and be sure the net handle is locked into place so that it won't roll in my hand while reaching out to net the fish--just my $0.02--RLM


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dang Tom....
I gotta say Beckman too & agree with Adam 0' Swami, my buddy Lee has one helluva fly swatter with the Beckman moniker on it- of course if we're out - it's upright in the holder, cocked,locked & ready to rock, Doc!
:lol:
As big is that hawg handler is - we have both damn near boffled a few - but I think they call that EXCITEMENT!!!
:evilsmile

FWIW - I have a Cumings, but I want a Beckman BAD.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just checked out the Beckmans. Looking at the Husky Musky/Chinook, Now for my entry in the "dumb-*** question of the year award". When they rate the handle length as 6+3, that's a 9' total length, correct? Need one to work on the piers and boat, and if my killer math skills are right, that would be the one!

Thanks for the info on here, great thread.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

StowMaster.

Coated net bag with various handle lengths.

Not cheap, but the last net you will ever buy unless you drop it overboard.


----------



## ToddS (Dec 10, 2010)

www.leveragelandingnet.com

Thats how I roll.....:evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ToddS said:


> www.leveragelandingnet.com
> 
> Thats how I roll.....:evilsmile



TOO SHORT.
TOO SMALL.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> Dang Tom....
> I gotta say Beckman too & agree with Adam 0' Swami, my buddy Lee has one helluva fly swatter with the Beckman moniker on it- of course if we're out - it's upright in the holder, cocked,locked & ready to rock, Doc!
> :lol:
> As big is that hawg handler is - we have both damn near boffled a few - but I think they call that EXCITEMENT!!!
> ...


I've had that Beckman for about 5 years. It's the pro walleye model with a 6' handle. I bought it after having a couple bigguns flip back out of a smaller net. It's great for the big girls but a 15"er will just about go through the mesh. If I'm going to Houghton Lake I'll put my old net in the boat.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

ToddS said:


> www.leveragelandingnet.com
> 
> Thats how I roll.....:evilsmile


Thanks for the link. Awesome net for those who fish alone!


----------

